# Stormchasing with tuba/tornado (?) 10 may Netherlands



## J.S. (12 Mai 2012 às 12:27)

See pics, movies etc here. Tornado gave some damage, the guys who first pictured the not too clear tornado went to the place and found a barn and trees on the ground. Nice pics, great rotating supercell. We had that over here in september BTW. 
Tornado's touched down near Gent in Belgium (same kind of damage) Duisburg in Germany near the Dutch border and in two places in The Netherlands with minor damage. 

This all between warm and humid air (26 C) that was replaced by much colder weather which will give way to subzero temperatures this weekend (nighttime). Locally. Daytime maxima drop to 10-12 C.

Ok: so here is the link. Enjoy!
http://www.fotofanatic.nl/?p=673


----------

